# الى كل عضو وعضوة بالمنتدى البحرى هنا استبيان هام جدا



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الى كل عضو وعضوة بالمنتدى البحرى هنا استبيان هام جدا


هل المنتدى هنا مفيد لكم ويقدم كل احتياج من العلوم البحرية ؟

هل استفدتم من المواضيع المضافة فى المنتدى البحرى؟



هل يوجد هناك تقصير من اداره المنتدى البحرى تجاهكم ؟
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ملحوظه من الممكن اختيار اكثر من اخيتار ... اى ممكن تختار 1 مع 2
او 1 مع 3 
او 1 فقط
او2 فقط 
او 3 فقط مع ذكر النقطه ثلاثه بتعليل من المختار.


----------



## مهاجر (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب لجميع أعضاء قسم الهندسة البحرية*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا على هذا الجهد

خطوة نباركها في إدارة الملتقى وندعو جميع الأعضاء للمشاركة الفعالة وبشفافية وتبيين وجهة نظركم لتساعدونا في معرفة النقاط التي تساهم في تطوير قسمكم وتقديم خدمة أفضل لكم في سبيل تطوير قسم الهندسة البحرية.

المشرف العام​


Eng-Maher قال:


> الى كل عضو وعضوة بالمنتدى البحرى هنا استبيان هام جدا
> 
> 
> هل المنتدى هنا مفيد لكم ويقدم كل احتياج من العلوم البحرية ؟
> ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. اخى الحبيب والكبير المهندس ( المهاجر).

شكرا لك على التعليق وتشريفك موضوعى هذا .. وشكر اخر على الثناء على هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك والى الامام ... وان شاء الله سيبقى هذا الملتقى مناره عاليه لكل مهندس ومهندسه تسعى الى التقدم والتطور .
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف اقول هذا وانا مندهش ... عدد زيارات الموضوع 95 فرد .. ولا احد قال رأى واحد يوحد الله ... بأمانه شديده ... هذه السلبيه التى اشاهدها هنا هى انعكاس واضح بأننا كا وطن عربى اصيل عمرنا ما هنتغير .. وسوف اغلق هذا الموضوع نهائى .. لانكم تريدون اى حاجه فى اى حاجه وكلها مواضيع والسلام .. الادارة هنا تجرى على مصلحتكم وانتم نيام .. وشكرا للتعاون
مشرف القسم
انشىء هذا الموضوع يوم 7\12\2012


----------



## مهاجر (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هي هندسة البحار هكذا تأخذ من البحار أطباع كثيرة*

السلام عليكم

هذا يدل على رضى الأعضاء ... والقسم به مواضيع ومشاركات مفيدة

وأنا أدعو أعضاء قسم الهندسة البحرية للتفاعل مع الموضوع والمشاركة الفاعلة التي تساعد المشرف والإدارة على التطوير في القسم بما ينفع الجميع.

دمتم بخير



Eng-Maher قال:


> للاسف اقول هذا وانا مندهش ... عدد زيارات الموضوع 95 فرد .. ولا احد قال رأى واحد يوحد الله ... بأمانه شديده ... هذه السلبيه التى اشاهدها هنا هى انعكاس واضح بأننا كا وطن عربى اصيل عمرنا ما هنتغير .. وسوف اغلق هذا الموضوع نهائى .. لانكم تريدون اى حاجه فى اى حاجه وكلها مواضيع والسلام .. الادارة هنا تجرى على مصلحتكم وانتم نيام .. وشكرا للتعاون
> مشرف القسم
> انشىء هذا الموضوع يوم 7\12\2012


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخى الفاضل المهندس (مهاجر ).. الفكرة انى اصابنى غم كبير .. واذكر انه الدخول هنا فقط ( تكه زر ) اى مش هياخد من العضو اكثر 8 ثوانى ... ولكن احبط حقيقى ..

وشكرا على التشجيع هنا . بارك الله فيك


----------



## kateep (21 فبراير 2013)

:75:المنتدى ان شاء الله مفيد ا


----------



## kateep (21 فبراير 2013)

خليك فعرض بحر شوف انته هتعمل ايه .


----------



## mrabdo (29 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا بشمهندس ماهر ​


----------

